# Chute Boxe trainer Osmar Dias, shot dead.



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/chute-boxe-trainer-dead-15124



> Current and former members of Brazil’s revered Chute Boxe Academy woke up on Tuesday to the news of trainer Osmar Dias’ untimely death.
> 
> According to Xicão Joly, a famous Brazilian announcer and close friend, Dias was shot three times while leaving the Chute Boxe Academy around 1 a.m. on Tuesday in Curitiba, Brazil. As a Chute Boxe instructor, Dias worked daily with some of the team’s best-known and most accomplished members, including Wanderlei Silva, Mauricio "Shogun" Rua, Murilo "Ninja" Rua and, more recently, Fabricio Werdum and Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos.
> 
> ...


I hate it when shit like this happens, I want to know all the details, but likely never will.

R.I.P Osmar Dias.

Thoughts are with his family and friends and everyone at Chute Box.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

thats horrible news

RIP Osmar


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

******* Brazil, I bet Shogun will dedicate his fight at UFC 93 to Osmar.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow this is horrible news. R.I.P. Osmar.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Well thats gay:thumbsdown:


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow that is tragic news, R.I.P. Osmar Dias you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Shit like this gets me down..RIP Osmar Dias, it seems like you will be highly missed.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man that is terrible. Yet another senseless death. I hope the person that did this and everyone else involved gets caught.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

R.I.P.....seems like death is always right around the corner Evan Tanner comes to mind of course and now more bad news.......:thumbsdown:


----------



## r00kie (Jul 8, 2008)

This really sucks.. Brazil is a really rough country to live in, I'm pretty sure this guy had some enemies.. And in Brazil you better have none, south america is in general very violent when there is confrontations


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck to whoever did it, he's going to need it.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, if they catch the guy(s) they should just hand them over to Chute Boxe. Those guys probably throw enough chedder around to "persuade" the police over there to turn a blind eye.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Man, RIP Osmar.

The killer better hope Chute Boxe doesn't find him before the police...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Jah Bless.

Hope his family, friends and the academy pull through this.


----------

